

Show HN: I just finished my book about Meteor. You can read it online for free - dturnbull
http://meteortips.com/book

======
nickgrosvenor
So it's official, you just made the world a better place. You selflessly
exerted effort to help out other humans, there's nothing more noble than that.
Thanks

------
dturnbull
There's a lot I plan to revise about it over the coming months, but the scope
feels about right. :)

------
sidcool
Thanks for taking the time and efforts to write a book on Meteor.

~~~
dturnbull
No problemo. Been a lot of fun. :)

